
Why Did HN flag my submission on Democracy and change it's name? - Jyefet
I added the EIU 2016 Democracy Index with the title: US downgraded from &#x27;full&#x27; to &#x27;flawed democracy&#x27; and the title was changed to &#x27;2016 Democracy Index&#x27; before being flagged. See screenshots below: 1) Original post http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;O22kb1P 2)Title Change: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;2IvB4Nv 3) Flagged: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;71daypA
======
dang
This is all routine. Please read the site guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).
You've broken them in several ways, first by editorializing a title and second
by posting this question here instead of emailing us. As for the flags, that's
the work of HN users, as I described here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13492445](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13492445).

------
AlphaWeaver
HN Guidelines [1] has a policy to post the full title of a site without
modification.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
dang
That's the correct link but you've described the guideline inaccurately. What
it says is "Please use the original title, unless it is misleading or
linkbait". Note the "unless".

------
alistproducer2
it's because general political topics aren't considered a good fit by a lot of
people and lots will reflexively flag them.

As an example of how despised political discussion are, a chrome extension I
made to filter stories (mostly political) made it to the front page:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13467611](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13467611)

------
DanielleMolloy
I tried submitting a comprehensive article that did not have access
restrictions and a title that did not need editorializing (
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13491827](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13491827)
) and it was marked "dupe", referring to your flagged topic. Mh.

------
dylz
1) political

2) editorializing the title

------
DanielleMolloy
I guess it was editorializing the title. (Also, the provided link was not very
informative since for the original white paper you would need to register.)

------
2close4comfort
Because much like the US, HN is not a democracy...

~~~
Neliquat
On the contrary, this is democracy at work in one of its clearest forms.

